# Potentially sick baby (?)



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

Not sure if I should have started this as a new thread or not - feel free to tell me to merge it with my other one if needed! I'm a little worried about the noise my baby cockatiel is making. He is 13 days old tomorrow. Weighed 41 grams this morning and seems to be coming along alright development wise. Whenever I go to check on him he makes this continuous snorting/coughing/sneezing noise (not really sure what the best word is to describe it) which lasts for several seconds then stops completely. I'm not sure if that's something baby cockatiels do or if it's a sign he's sick. I've got a couple of pictures of him this morning which I'll attach; didn't want to keep him out too long so I'll try and get some better ones tomorrow. I also took a video' at the end of the video you can kind of hear the noise I'm talking about. I'll try and link it with the time that you can hear the sound best at. 

More than happy to take him to the vet if people think that's what he needs; they're very used to me bringing my female cockatiel along because I always think she's sick (she never is... paranoid owner). 

Also does the baby look like a grey? The dad is grey and the mum is a pearl but they've had a cinnamon chick before so I'm assuming the dad is split?

Thanks heaps :]


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DowDCOAgyAo&feature=youtu.be

This is the video; the best time you can hear the noise is 7-9 seconds (might want to have the volume up). You can only hear one "snort" but he often does it continuously for maybe 10 seconds when I first get him out. I'll try and get a better video of it but this is the best one I have now. 

Thanks!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't have much baby experience so I can't really help.
Perhaps you could phone your vet and just ask the nurse on the phone about it? My vet's usually happy to discuss whether an appointment needs to be made, or whether symptoms just need monitoring!
Good luck - it's a gorgeous baby


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

I managed to get a much better video of the baby making the noise and sent it off to a vet with baby bird experience. I thought it might be the beginnings of aspiration pneumonia (after hours of reading everything a baby cockatiel could get) and she agreed and gave me medication to treat it. So not great that he has that but glad I've got the stuff to help him now instead of waiting! He's still been putting on weight and developing pin feathers so hopefully he's strong enough to fight it off!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm sorry the little one isn't doing to good, I hope he gets better soon


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

*Potential Yeast Problem?*

Hello again... thanks everyone who's commented so far :] The baby's breathing seems to be a lot better... but now I'm worried he has a yeast infection. I've convinced myself it is yeast but if someone has another opinion please let me know! I'm going to ask the vet to do a home visit however she isn't an avian vet so the more information I can give her to help the better. I've attached some pictures of the crop. It doesn't feel firm, it feels soft and there's pockets of air in it. He's acting very chipper and alert and put on 11 grams overnight so at the moment he's doing well but I know how fast they can go downhill. I thought his mother might have a yeast infection as the other day the tip of her tongue was white so I got antifungal medicine from the vet for her. I'm not sure if she would have got it from the chick or vise versa. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks :]


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone have any advice? I'm still not sure if he has yeast or not. His mum looks like she has a minor yeast infection as the tip of her tongue has white on it. I spoke to the vet and now she's being treated with anti-fungal medicine (starts with N---- can't think of the name off the top of my head). He's still growing; he now weighs 73 grams and his feathers are coming through nicely - his wing feathers are starting to break out of their pins at the ends which is so exciting! I was also wondering; I know they're meant to put on their hatch weight everyday - does it matter so much if they don't? For example today he only gained 2 (71-73) but the day before he gained 11 (49-60).

I'll post some more pics tomorrow. I'm still gonna get the vet to come and give him a little check anyway in case there's something else I might have missed. 

Thanks!


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Also I was wondering if there were any behavioural changes associated with Yeast or sourcrop, or any other physical signs other than the crop itself. I.e if my chick had slow/sourcrop would he have been able to put on over 30 grams this week? And he's still looking super alert etc he waddles his way into the nest box the moment I put him back! I'm finding it hard to judge just based on pictures alone. I think I've read every possible article written about yeast and sour crop so I don't know if I've made myself paranoid or if I am picking up a problem! Again, any advice will be greatly appreciated  I am getting the vet to make a house visit tomorrow, this is more to help me be able to gauge if there is an actual problem!


----------



## xxxemmzxxx (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is the baby today!


----------

